

Ask HN: How many upvotes on HN are really people trying to collapse comments? - license2e


======
davismwfl
I wouldn't think too many as the arrow is pointing up and not down as it would
be for expanded comments. In addition, it exists on every question/answer
regardless if there are responses.

But I see your point that the context is subtle and maybe some people would
miss it and still click.

Just my opinion too, but HN is a uber simplistic interface that isn't
following a lot of current trends, but it also isn't really designed for the
consumer level user either.

~~~
kappaloris
>I wouldn't think too many as the arrow is pointing up and not down as it
would be for expanded comments.

People might think the arrow doesn't indicate the comment thread state
('expanded') but the action that will be performed when clicked ('collapse'),
which might also inlude the top-post (that would be consistent with the
0-replies case).

~~~
davismwfl
Fair point, didn't think of it that way.

------
scottmcdot
I had never noticed the upvote button till now. Thanks!

